# Dowel tenoning jig



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I needed a way to cut tenons on the end of 5/8" wood dowels, so I came up with this jig. I could have drilled a 5/8" dia. hole instead of the 5/8×5/8 square slot, but the dowels were not perfectly 5/8 dia. I cut the slot a little oversize so the dowel would rotate without binding. I clamped the jig to the router table and used a 1/2" endmill to trim the tenon ends of each dowel down to 3/8" dia. The dimensions are not critical. I used a piece of 2×3 stud and whatever scraps laying around. I had 72 tenons to make and the jig knocked them out in no time.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ron your jig drawing looks really fuzzy can't read the words.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope this image is better.


----------

